# my builds



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ill start with my older finished ones and just throw em in as i get to em


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds homie


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^ i like your style homie some good ideas


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*nice cadi taillights*


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Badass builds.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, i like your style, bro

i also like the clip conversions you do, i've thought of a few of them, and now at least i know it'll work!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

where did the coffin come from?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 12 2008, 07:43 PM~10154956
> *Badass builds.
> *


x2 good ideas. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

holy shit you have some bad ass builds! great work up in here! :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

PROPS!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

any finished ones lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo....THEM ARE ALL SICK ASS CUSTOMZ...LOOK OUT LAYITLOW...WE GOT ANOTHER CUSTOM FABRICATOR IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 12 2008, 08:00 PM~10155111
> *yo....THEM ARE ALL SICK ASS CUSTOMZ...LOOK OUT LAYITLOW...WE GOT ANOTHER CUSTOM FABRICATOR IN THE HOUSE!
> *


X-2 NICE LOOKING CUSTOM'S HOMIE. I SEE ALOT OF NICE FAB WORK THERE.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 11:04 PM~10155146
> *X-2 NICE LOOKING CUSTOM'S HOMIE.  I SEE ALOT OF NICE FAB WORK THERE.
> *


 thats a huge complement right there. and you got some killer builds homie.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

some really nice builds homie


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

some bad ass builds, got some Skills


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn homie now i have a shit load of ideas thanks bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 12 2008, 07:41 PM~10154941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie they r molded in valve covers pretty easy hardest part is finding ones that look right


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 07:46 PM~10154993
> *where did the coffin come from?
> *


the coffin came with amts vampire van


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 12 2008, 07:56 PM~10155076
> *any finished ones lol
> *


just the first post lol i mainly just like fabricating im not much of a painter and wait till i get 3-4 ready before i do the body work but im workin on finishing a few


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10154978
> *damn, i like your style, bro
> 
> i also like the clip conversions you do, i've thought of a few of them, and now at least i know it'll work!!!
> *


thanks man one of my favorite things r conversions some r easy some aint lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 08:04 PM~10155146
> *X-2 NICE LOOKING CUSTOM'S HOMIE.  I SEE ALOT OF NICE FAB WORK THERE.
> *


thanks alot homie it means alot to be complimented by such a skillful builder as urself biggs i been building for around 17 years but didnt really start fab work till 05 and i took a 2 year break since and decided to come back so most of these where done in 05 and i learned how to do it all in less than a year now if i could just learn how to paint lmao


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 12 2008, 08:44 PM~10155615
> *damn homie now i have a shit load of ideas thanks bro
> *


to me thats what the hobby is all about having fun and helping anybody out even if its just ideas


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

sick ass work homie, you got some mad skill, keep it up


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 12 2008, 09:11 PM~10155953
> *thanks alot homie it means alot to be complimented by such a skillful builder as urself biggs i been building for around 17 years but didnt really start fab work till 05 and i took a 2 year break since and decided to come back so most of these where done in 05 and i learned how to do it all in less than a year now if i could just learn how to paint lmao
> *


AND WHEN THAT HAPPENS SOME HEADS ARE GOING TO BE BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M QUITE SURE ONE OF THESE LADS WOULDN'T MIND PAINTIN' ONE OF YOUR CREATIONS UP! :biggrin: EVER THOUGHT OF CASTING THEM??????


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Mar 12 2008, 09:20 PM~10156046
> *AND WHEN THAT HAPPENS SOME HEADS ARE GOING TO BE BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M QUITE SURE ONE OF THESE LADS WOULDN'T MIND PAINTIN' ONE OF YOUR CREATIONS UP! :biggrin: EVER THOUGHT OF CASTING THEM??????
> *


thanks man my main prob is i use rattle cans i had a paashe airbrush but was clueless how to use it and let someone barrow it and aint seen it since i would love to have some peeps paint some of em for me... ive thought about casting a few like the s10 blazer i did when i did it cause i couldnt find em for less that 80 bucx when i did it and ive only casted small stuff like subs and what not and dunno where to start on bodies


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome :thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Welcome onboard! Really cool to see all the work you put into your builds! Lookin' at all those trucks it makes me want to finish mine!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 12 2008, 08:00 PM~10155111
> *yo....THEM ARE ALL SICK ASS CUSTOMZ...LOOK OUT LAYITLOW...WE GOT ANOTHER CUSTOM FABRICATOR IN THE HOUSE!
> *




X2-3-4!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 13 2008, 11:24 PM~10164846
> *Welcome onboard! Really cool to see all the work you put into your builds! Lookin' at all those trucks it makes me want to finish mine!
> *


thanks alot ive checked ur site b4 and was amazed by ur stuff i tried to build a hopper after being inspired by ur blue s10 but like most of my builds i didnt finish lol


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey kykustoms
nice work homie !!!
welcome to LIL and I think I dont ever want to get into a buildoff with you lol !!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome homie awesome work much props


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I've always admired your work, thanks for posting up those crazy builds, I love 'em!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 15 2008, 02:10 AM~10173475
> *hey kykustoms
> nice work homie !!!
> welcome to LIL and I think I dont ever want to get into a buildoff with you lol !!!
> *


thanks alot homie


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 15 2008, 09:13 AM~10174445
> *Welcome homie awesome work much props
> *


thanks alot homie i tried to check out ur lexpedition but no pics was on ur thread it sounds like a cool build maby u coul pm me a pic so i can check it out u kno i love frontend conversion lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 15 2008, 09:34 AM~10174519
> *I've always admired your work, thanks for posting up those crazy builds, I love 'em!
> *


thanks alot pokey :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

Damn your truck are sick bro...keep up the good work..how much would u charge to make a frame...hit me up..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ive only done a few for peeps but they act like i charge too much but considering the time it takes i think its underpriced lol what r u wanting a basic frame or working suspension ect? also what do u want it for i also nead the kit to do it right and nead to know what size wheels ect. otherwise it might nead modding or alot of modding to the kit to use it


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

fuckin badass dude! nice fuckin work!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

This dudes got the best fab work ive ever seen on Lay It Low! 


Look at this dudes photobucket and you will be amazed!!!!!


I hope to have some of his work one day....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks alot solow guess i nead to get in the frame buisness huh lol... what would u guys be willing to pay for a full custom frame?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

see Jake, told ya you'd be in heaven back over here....your shits amazin, course you and i know that--believe me i knew i had to be a fool if i didnt try & get ya in Dynasty...LOL :biggrin: 

one of the best learnin from the best...just the way it is homie!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

what would u charge to make a frame like u did for that datsun p/u


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Price wise should all depend on what your doing and how much time goes into it. Id say it could range 20-100 bucks depending on everything working!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 16 2008, 01:30 PM~10180900
> *what would u charge to  make a frame like u did for that datsun p/u
> *


the green datsun?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 16 2008, 01:30 PM~10180900
> *what would u charge to  make a frame like u did for that datsun p/u
> *


the green datsun?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 16 2008, 11:52 AM~10180397
> *see Jake, told ya you'd be in heaven back over here....your shits amazin, course you and i know that--believe me i knew i had to be a fool if i didnt try & get ya in Dynasty...LOL :biggrin:
> 
> one of the best learnin from the best...just the way it is homie!
> *


lol thanks man i always wanted to join a mcc i just hope to help make it one of the best we can


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 16 2008, 03:40 PM~10181553
> *Price wise should all depend on what your doing and how much time goes into it. Id say it could range 20-100 bucks depending on everything working!
> *


ill keep it in mind i might start doing it but i dunno i build for the fun of it and makin my stuff as cool as i can and after spending countless hours on a project i hate to think of selling them lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i finally got some work done on my dodge ive done a little here and there and almost have the interior and chassis done but the big thing i got done is the bed now all the fab work is done just neads some putty


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

let me see the rest of the dodge :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 18 2008, 05:59 PM~10200463
> *let me see the rest of the dodge :cheesy:
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:cheesy: i like, i dont like dullies but this im likeing,,,cant wait to see it done


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ that y you didnt comment my pimpsclade lol


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i bet you go thruogh a lot of bondo.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 18 2008, 08:57 PM~10201022
> *^^ that y you didnt comment my pimpsclade lol
> *


dont think i even saw it lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 18 2008, 07:05 PM~10201075
> *i bet you go thruogh a lot of bondo.
> *


yea theres no tellin how much bondo ive used threwout the years but so far this one hasnt takin alot the fenders matched up pretty good its gettin the ram body line that matches to the stock fender thats gonna b the biggest spot on this thing guess i could sand it down but it will look better this way


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 18 2008, 06:34 PM~10200851
> *:cheesy: i like, i dont like dullies but this im likeing,,,cant wait to see it done
> *


thanks shouldnt too much longer if the bodywork goes fast wanted this one to be a quick build


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn homie custom much, that looks crazy,but in a good way :biggrin: lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thats firme homie!!! Im really liking that 300 dually!!! that right thur is mega tits!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks alot homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

crazy build bro, nice work


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys i got the body in putty but i got to work the next 3 days maby i can get it sanded sunday if im lucky i also got a sanoma and an astro im working on and hope to get them painted soon


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

since im basically waitin on the duallys bodywork i decided to pull the astro out for a few hours to do the suspension it lays rocker and clears the 26s heres some pics


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You do some sick work bro definatly


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That sick homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Pretty bad ass, can you give us some close ups of the suspension....looks great.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 19 2008, 09:57 PM~10211536
> *You do some sick work bro definatly
> *


x2 homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah looks good bro, keep it up


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homies heres some closer pics


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn server lol


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thats some killer fab work nice job


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

PM SENT


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 20 2008, 07:19 PM~10218183
> *thats some killer fab work nice job
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

are you making adjustable bags for that?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 20 2008, 07:29 PM~10218283
> *are you making adjustable bags for that?
> *


prolly not since bags dont get as much travel ill b makin some hydro cylinders for this


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 20 2008, 07:19 PM~10218183
> *thats some killer fab work nice job
> *



X2


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY NICE FAB WORK BRO!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

can u get me some good pics of the rear end?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

real nice work homie, keep it up


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn Jake glad to see your still cranking these things out, though I rarely see one of these get finished haha. I was looking at your frame and I am kind of inspired to do a posable suspension now. Front looks straight forward but the rear is confusiong the hell out of me. Also how the hell do you get it to lock in the position with out any pins, looks to me as if gravity would take it down but obvisously not!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks for the kind words homies and sidewayz the rear doesnt hold up its self the rear was bein held up by a seat lol but the front does hold up in place u just gotta build it tight fitting but when i make my cylinders it should hold it up in back...the back is actually easier than the front to do just cut the 4 link bars and make some heim joints....heres my secret to heim joints fish hook eyes  then stick a sewing pin threw the heim joints and into the frame i tried getting better pics of the rear but its kinda hard to make it out with the frame maby it will b more apparent when i paint it all. and yea i know its not all acurate but it works and its one off and thats what im goin for next one ima try to do spindels that turn i have a few ideas but havnt tried it yet


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i finally got some work done i got the base coat on the astro and got most of the dodge dually body work done just a few more spots of mud and it will b ready for some color heres a couple pics


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

cant wait to see them done!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks i wanted to get some more done today but its rainin so it wont happen but i plan on getting the astro motor together and finish painting the frame then i got to make 2 more hydro cylinders and hook them up to the frame make an exaust do the interior ect. the dually basically neads paint and it will b ready to put together


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm a proud owner of two of ky's projects, one I cut all to hell you can see that under the topic 99 Tahoe, the other Orange Crush S10. Jake, the Tahoe will be getting the chassis with movable suspension you made.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work bro keepum rollin


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn i love them chassie you do, realy something that can be used in a lot of cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

chassis work id clean, and i like the flow of the bed for teh dually!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 20 2008, 10:34 PM~10218325
> *prolly not since bags dont get as much travel ill b makin some hydro cylinders for  this
> *


 :0 :0 :0 juiced :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

DAMN HOMIE I GOTTA GIVE YOU YOUR RESPECT...THATS SOME DAMN GOOD BUILDIN'.....HEAVY MODIFICATION AND I LIKE THE CONVERSIONS....MUCH LOVE MAN KEEP ON BUILDIN..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 3 2008, 09:21 AM~10324585
> *I'm a proud owner of two of ky's projects, one I cut all to hell you can see that under the topic 99 Tahoe, the other Orange Crush S10. Jake, the Tahoe will be getting the chassis with movable suspension you made.
> *


nice im glad u could put the chassis to use it came from my lightning if i remember corectly lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 3 2008, 09:35 AM~10324706
> *nice work bro keepum rollin
> *


thanks homie


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 3 2008, 03:20 PM~10327438
> *damn i love them chassie you do, realy something that can be used in a lot of cars. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot after seein all these lowriders on lil im plannin to do a car soon as i get a few of my trucks done


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 3 2008, 03:54 PM~10327677
> *chassis work id clean, and i like the flow of the bed for teh dually!
> *


thanks i wanted to do more to the dually but i got limited time cause my son wont let me build too long lol so i had to do this in like 30 min i actually messed it up a lil bit and tho most peeps wont c it i c it everytime lmao


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 3 2008, 07:45 PM~10329587
> *:0  :0  :0      juiced      :biggrin:
> *


yea i even got some gold pumps for it i got from back when i did mainly lowriders cause i couldnt find trucks till the net lol id post some but they aint nothin special lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 3 2008, 08:17 PM~10329860
> *DAMN HOMIE I GOTTA GIVE YOU YOUR RESPECT...THATS SOME DAMN GOOD BUILDIN'.....HEAVY MODIFICATION AND I LIKE THE CONVERSIONS....MUCH LOVE MAN KEEP ON BUILDIN..
> *


thanks alot homie i do my best at fabricating and body work but its the paint i nead help with ive got a few ive painted and stopped working on cause it didnt come out how i wanted lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 4 2008, 12:09 PM~10330477
> *thanks i wanted to do more to the dually but i got limited time cause my son wont let me build too long lol so i had to do this in like 30 min i actually messed it up a lil bit and tho most peeps wont c it i c it everytime lmao
> *


...lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i havnt posted in here in awhile so i figured id post my caddy buildup tho its all in my mcc thread and i know the doors where off its been fixed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin good jake, the interiors lookin sweet. what color are you doin the body?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

NO SHIT HUH? THATS BAD ASS, MAN....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys im goin green with some sort of pattern havt really figured out how yet just got the body in bondo today


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

so did you ever move the doors back


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i fixed the doors and decided to leave the b pillars out to make it open with normal style front and suicide doors


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 20 2008, 05:30 PM~10698661
> *i havnt posted in here in awhile so i figured id post my caddy buildup tho its all in my mcc thread and i know the doors where off its been fixed
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :0 :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks undead i think lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Caddy's looking good man!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys i almost lost intrest after i fucked the doors up but i got em fixed now i just nead to do the window frames and finish around the doors and fix a few lil spots in the bodywork then i should have some paint on it this week if all goes well


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

decided to tear into the 50 ford its chopped about 5-6 scale inches with stock rear window to match the side glass and i moved the fenders up even with the doors to lay out even and cut the hood down to match the cowl heres pics


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol...thats different..giving my ole 50 a run for its money. Ehhhh, NOT...lol

lets see this one finished this time Jake!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ill c what i can do lol the kit didnt have an engine so ima have to find something and build a chassis for it i also wanted bigger wheels but thats big as it can lay on i might leave it flat black to maby a metaflake roof and scalops or someshit guess if i do that i could run metalflake steelies with fat whitewalls...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, You have alot of bad ass builds. Great job. I am lovin the car hauler also


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn..im a big fan of slammed trucks..im a big fan of ur work!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

keep it up bro, nice work


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick caddy bro keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah unfortunately that truck wont let ya run big rims unless its sitting up high. Tho they do look good as a pro street. And ya now know a lightning fits in it perfectly fine.... :biggrin: 

a pic for inspiration buddy








go low or go home :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks for the kid words homies
and brian u call that low mine lays doors what u nead steps for if its not in the air lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 3 2008, 06:16 PM~11007514
> *thanks for the kid words homies
> and brian u call that low mine lays doors what u nead steps for if its not in the air lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats to funny jake. and shit looks good bro.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lol thanks jeff


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

first attempt at gel pens...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

aww shit :biggrin: now i gotta try that shit haha looks good jake


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks jeff it works pretty good and i didnt have a problem with it running with clear using the folkart clear but it did run a little with krylon crystal clear i dunno what u use for clear but u might wanna test it b4 u do it on a good project


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn man you build & fab some rawwww shit!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Anybody know whats goin on with this guy?? Haven't seen him on here in a minute.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lol^

me and my girl decided to exchange gifts and heres what i got
31 years old still in plastic
















also got a gift card to hobby lobby so will have more soon lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit dude..thats a hookup for a truck guy for sure.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea the courier is so old i dunno if im gonna go very wild or not prolly just lay it out on the biggest wheels i can with a clean shave


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ok so i went a lil crazier than i said owell lol


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks heres the wheels im using the 23s from the revell escalade


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 27 2009, 10:07 PM~16105247
> *thanks heres the wheels im using the 23s from the revell escalade
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good homie! wheels really set it off. wut tires u use?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 27 2009, 09:51 PM~16106400
> *damn that looks good homie! wheels really set it off. wut tires u use?
> *


pretty sure he said the revell integra tires.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea revell inegra tires it took alot of work to get em to fit had t cut the wheel and some of the front tires to keep it below the fender


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Holy shit. Dope man.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2009, 11:56 PM~16118300
> *Holy shit.  Dope man.
> *



X2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homies its not done but i was up till 1 am doin that much i just nead to add some extra braces


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i felt like chopping something up so i grabbed my escalade and went to work
where i cut it
















and here it is i cut it down a scale foot and used a spare top to do the side windows


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that looks pretty damn cool jake.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 31 2009, 12:22 PM~16145739
> *i felt like chopping something up so i grabbed my escalade and went to work
> where i cut it
> 
> ...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks i was thinkin bout it lastnight and got on it pretty much soon as i woke up still nead to cut down the interior and stuff...im thinking about doing it stock like something that would come from the factory as a quick build


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 31 2009, 04:31 PM~16147663
> *thanks i was thinkin bout it lastnight and got on it pretty much soon as i woke up still nead to cut down the interior and stuff...im thinking about doing it stock like something that would come from the factory as a quick build
> *


that wouldnt be a bad idea


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i couldnt make myself do that anyway im sure it will be laying rockers on as big a wheel i can get to fit lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That two door lade is badass. 

I see one pro streeted for some reason as a short stubby two door. Lol.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that would be cool but im going to leave it as a curbside it looks like it would be a bitch to open the hood without the amt ext for parts but i dunno... anybody open the hood on one of these?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 1 2010, 08:29 PM~16155518
> *that would be cool but im going to leave it as a curbside it looks like it would be a bitch to open the hood without the amt ext for parts but i dunno... anybody open the hood on one of these?
> *





you woulda been better off with the ext kit bro, with the hood already open  



but shit looks real good jake,


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i didnt really intend to open the hood just wondering if anybody has i have an ext but im not gonna cut it for this one lol i just got a cheap lade and i like cutting 4 drs down to make em 2 dr ive done it on a expo,4 runner 2 tahoes a chevelle wagon and i plan on doin my pathfinder soon lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

started fuckin with my subaru today got the doors open and jambs mostly built just trien to decide how to do the doors heres pics of all tyhe options i can think of lol and a pic of it with the wheels and stance im goin with

































































o and its not gonna be riced out gonna have no body kit and no wing laying rockers sorta mini truck style


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

for the best custom look i would have to say the last set-up looks best


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i like it to but i dunno for a mini truck style build its seams a lil too tuner if you know what i mean


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Mini-truck style would be either the 3rd or 4th pic


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

im leaning towards either barn door or all suicide


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 08:30 PM~16185935
> *im leaning towards either barn door or all suicide
> *


both would look good. all suicide would b different


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think the barn door look is the best.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

so many choices lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

progress on the courier changed it up and finished the suspension
laid out








raised...not as much as i wanted but its enouph for ride height lol








heres how the compressors and fuel cell will be mounted








heres with the bed on its a lil above the bed but i like it lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work on them jams. 

That truck frame is just too badass. :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i dunno what happen on here i dont post for a day or so and its like a warzone...i can understand both sides claim one side period vs. claim mics clubs...i was a member of dynasty then joined drag lo cause drag lo was based on what i like to build...dynasty was a diverse club drag lo was a specialty club...i dont understand the point behind being part of 2 clubs that are pretty much the same style wise...unless one is a real club and one is an online club...i have decided this is too much drama this is a site for models not clubs right?so i decided to quit dynasty-drag-lo kustoms...because i want to build and share my builds and my ideas and my techniques...this is the only site i post on because it has the best builders and friendly people that share my intrests and are quick to share tips and grateful for tips shared...i dunno if this big thing is gonna make lil better or worse but im going to watvh from the sidelines and post what i build... hope everyone is civil and shit stays the same i agree everyone should be proud to be appart of something and alot of us took things for granted but from now on im a solo fabricater i hope everyone i was cool with from all clubs are still cool with me still if not it was good to know you just consider me a freelancer... 
good luck to dynasty and all the clubs


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks sweet bro!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 20 2010, 09:31 PM~16359332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro, what color is on the frame???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2010, 10:32 PM~16359338
> *That looks sweet bro!!
> *


x2.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys...the color is dupli color dar saphire im gonna do the body black maby a small graphic on the side in the saphire but havnt decided yet but the interior will have some saphire in it with black seats and carpet


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 21 2010, 09:11 AM~16362860
> *thanks guys...the color is dupli color dar saphire im gonna do the body black maby a small graphic on the side in the saphire but havnt decided yet but the interior will have some saphire in it with black seats and carpet
> *


That spray can or airbrush?????


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

spray can its all i use i made the mistake of letting someone barrow my airbrush...now dudes in the pen and i lost my air brush lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 21 2010, 01:16 PM~16365332
> *spray can its all i use i made the mistake of letting someone barrow my airbrush...now dudes in the pen and i lost my air brush lol
> *


Dam bro that sucks  . Cool Il have to look into it then, I jus got an airbrush abut still like to use cans sometymes


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

duplicolor has some good colors should deff check em out if you havnt...i plan on getting a new airbrush sometime thisar and i wont be letting anyone barrow it lmao


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha yeah i kno how those things go :uh: , but il def b checking them out now :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 21 2010, 01:31 AM~16359332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

hell yeah


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks guys...heres the interior fab work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice start to that interior.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks just messin around with it untill i can start on the mini truckin build


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 1 2010, 03:35 PM~16478137
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That hood work looks good !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie i modded a mustang hood to fit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice hood bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh shit bro, thats a hell of a modded front end. Looks good though, something different :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys im not exactly sure what to do for lights tho im thinkin do some round ones to keep it like it was or do an idea ive had for many years...retractable headlights on a mini...it is a late 70s truck and it was a common feature on late 70s fords...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

lots of cool stuff !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 1 2010, 05:15 PM~16480829
> *thanks guys im not exactly sure what to do for lights tho im thinkin do some round ones to keep it like it was or do an idea ive had for many years...retractable headlights on a mini...it is a late 70s truck and it was a common feature on late 70s fords...
> *


Wat ever ya choose bro its gonna come out sik :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats just fuckin bad ass!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres my build for mini truckin mag


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 8 2010, 11:57 PM~16554297
> *heres my build for mini truckin mag
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a lil progress
supra tails








stretched the sunroof and opened it up i did the doors first that was a mistake lol but i managed to not break the pillars and only broke the roof in one spot 








i didnt want to have to recreate the curve so i just moved it back


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sik work bro, still tryin to work out details on my shit. Hard to do wit a warped body LOL :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i know what you mean i got my warpage fixed and started boxin in the door jambs to keep it that way lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 9 2010, 08:09 PM~16566908
> *heres a lil progress
> supra tails
> 
> ...


Nice work KY...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 9 2010, 10:17 PM~16568833
> *yea i know what you mean i got my warpage fixed and started boxin in the door jambs to keep it that way lol
> *


howd u fix it ???? b4 boxing the jambs


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i twisted it as much as i could and ran it under hot water before i cut it all out to get a majority out...when i cut the doors out taped it to the table and braced it up with styrene


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ah ok. I tried the water thing but it didnt work. So i cut the door and said F it lol. Il try the bracing though


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it should help if it doesnt fix the problem mine was pretty bad and its sittin almost perfect cutting the doors out releives alot of the warpage and if u build it strong while its taped flat it will hold the shape...might be a lil difference in the fit of the doors but thats a future problem lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 9 2010, 11:28 PM~16568916
> *Nice work bro.
> *


  thanks homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 9 2010, 10:34 PM~16568973
> *it should help if it doesnt fix the problem mine was pretty bad and its sittin almost perfect cutting the doors out releives alot of the warpage and if u build it strong while its taped flat it will hold the shape...might be a lil difference in the fit of the doors but thats a future problem lol
> *


  thanks bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

np hope it works for you


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 9 2010, 11:20 PM~16568850
> *Nice work KY...
> *


thanks jimbo :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

finally got some progress pics to show got the floor all fabed up i did it all in cab since theres so much open space with the doors and top cut out lol








shaved the corners and did a grille...not sure i like the grille yet i might redo it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 12 2010, 05:10 PM~16594779
> *finally got some progress pics to show got the floor all fabed up i did it all in cab since theres so much open space with the doors and top cut out lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: badass fab skillz


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 12 2010, 03:10 PM~16594779
> *finally got some progress pics to show got the floor all fabed up i did it all in cab since theres so much open space with the doors and top cut out lol
> 
> 
> ...



hno: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homies just a lil more fab work and then its time for some mud lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Some of the cleanest fab work ive seen bro, nice job :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie still got alot to do havnt even started on the actual interior


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

finally some progress pics for week number 2 this is still in the ruff stages but this is what im working on


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :0 ok u are offically crazy lol. Looks sik bro definately a different idea


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks man i tried to think of the most different idea possible and ive seen a few audio demo cars like this so i tried it...this is about 2 days in and still not half done lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Crazyness.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 04:19 PM~16611550
> *thanks man i tried to think of the most different idea possible and ive seen a few audio demo cars like this so i tried it...this is about 2 days in and still not half done lol
> *


yea I kno about those demo cars lol. The fact that u did that in 2 days is amazing. It would hav taken me like a week :happysad:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks... alot of it was figureing it out i changed ideas 2 or 3 times each time improving the design to make it work better and stronger


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

well u sure are pulling it of. The break apart console is jus insane


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks i worked most of today getting it to work right but i still nead to figure out how im going to tie the dash into it lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

thats gonaa b tough, specially if u want it connected. remember though we got 3 months


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i put it away to take a break but im still going over it in my head to get it how i want


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 08:27 PM~16613741
> *yea i put it away to take a break but im still going over it in my head to get it how i want
> *


Sometymes that wat u gotta do. Im going over wat i need to do to get my things accomplished, and wat tricks I need to pull to mayb hav a shot


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

u deff got a shot just as much as any of us every build is lookin sick...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

true evryones is looking sik. Gonna have to pull out evrthing I got on my frame, that'll b the deciding factor wit me :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

you are off to a good start on the frame i think it would help if u keep the awd...otherwise its just a sonoma lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 09:15 PM~16614333
> *you are off to a good start on the frame i think it would help if u keep the awd...otherwise its just a sonoma lol
> *


Yea thats gonna b the tricky part


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea it will be harder and look cooler plus the only awd in the build off so it should gain some points


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

One could only hope lol :happysad:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the awd shouldnt be too hard just gotta make a notch for the cv shafts


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 05:24 PM~16610807
> *finally some progress pics for week number 2 this is still in the ruff stages but this is what im working on
> 
> 
> ...




thats gonna be cool as hell bro. i cant wait to see it finished! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 03:24 PM~16610807
> *finally some progress pics for week number 2 this is still in the ruff stages but this is what im working on
> 
> 
> ...


That's really tight!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 15 2010, 09:33 AM~16616547
> *That's really tight!
> *



x 2 homie ! that is, "puttin' in some work !"


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That truck is goin to be so sik when its done.Can't wait to see more on it.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

bad ass interior work


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks fellas i havnt had anytime to work on it today but i plan to finish the console and start the dash tonight ill have more pics asap


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 15 2010, 07:43 PM~16620412
> *bad ass interior work
> *


X2


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks mrlowrider305
heres some progress got a front bumper fabbed up and finished the bed floor


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

looks sicc.
like always.


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 12 2008, 09:11 PM~10155953
> *thanks alot homie it means alot to be complimented by such a skillful builder as urself biggs
> *


AWWWW

wasent that cute :biggrin:


----------



## MrW270 (Jul 10, 2009)

i need a kycustom frame for a f 150


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

It's gonna cost you .


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

wtf u know swoop? mrw270 what year f150 is it hit me up in pm


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well done. 


Jaguar Super Charger


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks cars77


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres progress on the hilux and a 99 i got painted
























and heres something i tried just trien to find a cheaper way to cast stuff...ive used hot glue but it doesnt work very good with bigger things...this is wtih crayon that my son broke and refused to use so i put em to use...they look ok still not as good as resin...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

good work homie !!!!!!! Neat idea on the castin' .


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks just trien to utilize the crayon instead of throwin em away...i was gonna melt em down and make big crayons for him but i had the crazy idea to try some molds i had layin around lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i likeeeeee :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks still alot to do...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

chassis almost ready for paint...movable suspension,watts link with 2 link,working arms with steering...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 12 2010, 08:02 AM~16868975
> *heres progress on the hilux and a 99 i got painted
> 
> 
> ...


that crayon idea is a good ass idea!!! how well does paint stick to?!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 15 2010, 07:19 PM~16900124
> *that crayon idea is a good ass idea!!! how well does paint stick to?!
> *


thanks...i havnt tried to paint any of it yet


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmm..thats a good one.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

worked on my 99 today got it polished out its not perfect but looks good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 27 2010, 06:47 PM~17019280
> *worked on my 99 today got it polished out its not perfect but looks good
> 
> 
> ...


thats the hardest thing about painting, the polishing, looks good though bro :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks eastside...my mother in law bought me 2 kits today at a garage sale...70 monte lowrider and 72 chevy fleetside...both for 10 bucx nib!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 2 2010, 10:28 AM~17076041
> *thanks eastside...my mother in law bought me 2 kits today at a garage sale...70 monte lowrider and 72 chevy fleetside...both for 10 bucx nib!
> *


 :0 :0 :0.....is it one of the later releases or an old skool one :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

'72 fleetside. I've been wanting that kit for awhile. Good come-ups,bro.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

they both where out of plastic but all parts still in unopened bags and both had reciepts in the bottom of the box 
the fleetside came from kmart bought 7-28-96 for 8.99...damn i miss those days lol
the monte came from hobbytown 2-16-98 for 11.00...just thought it was kinda neat finding the reciepts i can barly remember when kmart had kits and hobby town hasnt been around for atleast 10 years around here lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Kmart started carryin kits around here again. VERY limited selection, but they got em.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 2 2010, 08:23 PM~17081333
> *they both where out of plastic but all parts still in unopened bags and both had reciepts in the bottom of the box
> the fleetside came from kmart bought 7-28-96 for 8.99...damn i miss those days lol
> the monte came from hobbytown 2-16-98 for 11.00...just thought it was kinda neat finding the reciepts i can barly remember when kmart had kits and hobby town hasnt been around for atleast 10 years around here lol
> *


kmart has nuthin here, but thank fully i got a hobby town!! only sucks cuz they are the only ones around that have builder shit that NO ONE else has, so they are a lil pricey! i mean come on $18.99 for a snap kit or level 2?! :uh: thats why i hit up the flea market for kits, and hobby town for hard to find shit!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 2 2010, 10:34 PM~17081419
> *Kmart started carryin kits around here again. VERY limited selection, but they got em.
> *


 :wow: ima have to check around here .


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i was at kmart gettin easter shit fo the kids and didnt see anything i wish they would get something...hobby town has been gone but there is another place with the same old man that runs it so i guess he got diff sponsers or however that shit works lol his place and hobby lobby is the only place i can get new stuff localy but theres a flee market type shop that has alot of opened stuff alot of the time painted but some nice stuff for cheap. and i always have my mother in law scouting garage sales since she always going...guess mother in laws can be good for something lmao


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i felt like cutting something up while waiting for paint to dry on the hilux....so i pulled out the new 72 and chopped the top with the stock back window and made all the windows the same height so it has about a 6 inch chop lol i also cut down the bed to a short bed and cut out the fender wells in front to make it lay on the wheels from the 69 camaro kit...
heres the stock window cut out and notched to bring it down even with the sides








heres how much i had to chop out of the pillars to make it all the same








heres to show the windows match








and another from the side


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 10 2010, 08:22 PM~17154982
> *i felt like cutting something up while waiting for paint to dry on the hilux....so i pulled out the new 72 and chopped the top with the stock back window and made all the windows the same height so it has about a 6 inch chop lol i also cut down the bed to a short bed and cut out the fender wells in front to make it lay on the wheels from the 69 camaro kit...
> heres the stock window cut out and notched to bring it down even with the sides
> 
> ...


Lookz killa bro.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 11 2010, 01:05 PM~17155346
> *Lookz killa bro.
> *


X2, what colour you got in mind for it?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys...im not sure on the color yet im thinkin yellow or orange maby both :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

72 looks good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 11 2010, 05:05 AM~17155346
> *Lookz killa bro.
> *


Exactly what i wanted to say!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i appreciate it bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 10 2010, 07:22 PM~17154982
> *i felt like cutting something up while waiting for paint to dry on the hilux....so i pulled out the new 72 and chopped the top with the stock back window and made all the windows the same height so it has about a 6 inch chop lol i also cut down the bed to a short bed and cut out the fender wells in front to make it lay on the wheels from the 69 camaro kit...
> heres the stock window cut out and notched to bring it down even with the sides
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: one day I will take something like this on. Insane job bro :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome builds bro'...u do some wicked frame work on ur builds. awesome job wit da details as well...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn i need to learn how to make this..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 11 2010, 04:35 PM~17161387
> *:worship:  :worship: one day I will take something like this on. Insane job bro  :wow:
> *


thanks bro grab a kit and try it if u mess it up can always make it a roadster lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Apr 11 2010, 08:43 PM~17163930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its not easy took me forever to get it close and it is probably off a lil since all i had was pics for reference lol i couldnt find any specs and was too lazy to goto a dealer and measure it for myself....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 08:50 PM~17164034
> *thanks bro grab a kit and try it if u mess it up can always make it a roadster lol
> *


True ture lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i got some bed work done on the 72 did a floor and tried to keep the taillight body lines on the back with shaved tails like this


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 12 2010, 05:30 PM~17172019
> *i got some bed work done on the 72 did a floor and tried to keep the taillight body lines on the back with shaved tails like this
> 
> 
> ...


This 1:1 is one of my fav....your build is looking great also...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 12 2010, 05:32 PM~17172034
> *This 1:1 is one of my fav....your build is looking great also...
> *


X2 Looks bad ass so far


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2010, 06:34 PM~17172055
> *X2 Looks bad ass so far
> *


X3Can't wait to see more on this one.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:wow: That was fast lol, looks great bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome job in here bro. :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks for the compliments guys just killin time waitin on paint to dry on the hilux...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

reading the new mini truckin mag inspired me to do a tandem axel so i took out an ex cab long bed body i had sittin...i didnt have an extra bed to cut so i used the rear wheel arches from a tahoe rear i had from a crew cab conversion...i kept the bed the stock longbed length by moving the stock arches forward and ading the tahoe arcxhes behind them...anyway heres what i came up with


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be sick Jake


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 05:49 PM~17240600
> *reading the new mini truckin mag inspired me to do a tandem axel so i took out an ex cab long bed body i had sittin...i didnt have an extra bed to cut so i used the rear wheel arches from a tahoe rear i had from a crew cab conversion...i kept the bed the stock longbed length by moving the stock arches forward and ading the tahoe arcxhes behind them...anyway heres what i came up with
> 
> 
> ...


Dam someone beat me to it lol. JK dont kno if i want to do one or not. Nice start on this one bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2010, 08:01 PM~17240709
> *Thats gonna be sick Jake
> *


x2!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 05:49 PM~17240600
> *reading the new mini truckin mag inspired me to do a tandem axel so i took out an ex cab long bed body i had sittin...i didnt have an extra bed to cut so i used the rear wheel arches from a tahoe rear i had from a crew cab conversion...i kept the bed the stock longbed length by moving the stock arches forward and ading the tahoe arcxhes behind them...anyway heres what i came up with
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys it wil prolly be awhile before i do more to it i just kept thinkin bout it every time i looked at mt so i wanted it out of my head lol...i can tell now its gonna have problems with the length of link bars


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 08:49 PM~17240600
> *reading the new mini truckin mag inspired me to do a tandem axel so i took out an ex cab long bed body i had sittin...i didnt have an extra bed to cut so i used the rear wheel arches from a tahoe rear i had from a crew cab conversion...i kept the bed the stock longbed length by moving the stock arches forward and ading the tahoe arcxhes behind them...anyway heres what i came up with
> 
> 
> ...






thats sick jake  sick work


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks jeff


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 05:49 PM~17240600
> *reading the new mini truckin mag inspired me to do a tandem axel so i took out an ex cab long bed body i had sittin...i didnt have an extra bed to cut so i used the rear wheel arches from a tahoe rear i had from a crew cab conversion...i kept the bed the stock longbed length by moving the stock arches forward and ading the tahoe arcxhes behind them...anyway heres what i came up with
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: has anyone tried this yet? i tried a 94 dime forever ago but never finished it


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i did it on a d50 but ended up takin it apart and i got a tandem 99 chevy limo i started 5-6 years ago lol


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

that came out sick man, lovin it! an it looks good with the front wheel arches moved forward too.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks bro i always wanted to do one with the stock longbed length to make it diff than all the really long 2 bed versions


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hey Ky! Ive seen some of your builds before in different post..? 
but i dont think I ever browsed through your thread. I must say, in the 16 month's 
that i have hitting the model section of layitlow? I have developed a whole new 
respect for model builders who get down with trucks.. I am constantly blown away by all the body mods,, and the frame axle construction is something I have the ultimate respect for.. i have never done a truck with any kind of mods in my life..
Butt I can tell, if I can bring myself to do a truck or three? the experience will totally 
put me on path to being a better builder over all... I will be closer to earning my Degree.. in the (SCIENCE OF SLAMMING) i'll be taking notes Homie...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks hydro grab a truck and try some stuff soon you will be building frames and trien to push each frame a little further with each one... my next venture is full steering controled with the steering wheel since my last setup was the first frame i did with steering...hope my build inspire and influence you and everyone that checks my builds out if u ever nead help doin something ill do what i can to help you out homie just ask


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2010, 09:45 PM~17173577
> *Awesome job in here bro.  :wow:
> *


MosDef!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

finally done with my mini truckin build truck...my first finished build of 2010...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

new project with one of the trucks i got in indy...i had some wheels from a die cast caprice i got that had 2 sets of wheels and i had the tires from the hilux kit so i put em together and i liked the look...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce, and u already got a frame under it lol :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks and yea i started the frame but its just the begining of it but i nead to get some more tubes to do much more


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 4 2010, 07:21 AM~17384587
> *thanks and yea i started the frame but its just the begining of it but i nead to get some more tubes to do much more
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 3 2010, 11:58 PM~17381064
> *new project with one of the trucks i got in indy...i had some wheels from a die cast caprice i got that had 2 sets of wheels and i had the tires from the hilux kit so i put em together and i liked the look...
> 
> 
> ...




now this is some ol different shit comein from you lol


cant wait to see this one done :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i know with all my projects this makes 2 thats lifted lol
thanks guys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good so far Jake....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie...i got me some tubes on the way home from work so i should have some more done tonight ima do a roll cage and shit and i got an idea for the doors...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh hell...nice setup. :0 

and i just pulled out that same damn kit not 2 weeks ago...good thing mine has a lightning front end.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i might have to get my old one out it has like a 6-7 inch chop top and shaved steps...c if it fits under it lol


----------



## MrW270 (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 3 2010, 04:53 PM~17377353
> *finally done with my mini truckin build truck...my first finished build of 2010...
> 
> 
> ...



man this looks sicc nice work jake


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks matt i got 3rd in the mini truckin build off so keep an eye out they suposed to do mag coverage eventually


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

few things i been workin on
stepside s10 shaved steps tails,gate,handles,3rd brakelight,reworked body lines,custom front bumper,reshaped fenders, angles bed walls,99 custom grille sectioned with corners cut off,and custom frame all ive done sofar...
































60 chevy sectioned body to raise rear wheel wells and make them even with the front,roadster with 99 windshield( the frame broke off),continued the hood body line all the way down the middle and shaved the snouts,72 chevy custom version grille,custom bed lid,viper motor and center console,custom floor in cab and bed,etc.
























subaru i built a tube frame for it and decided to glue the floor to it and glue it all inside the body to make it all fit tight(i may cut it out later for paint) shaved the rear tails and made a custom smooth bumper that fits closer to the body...i still need to finish the trunk floor because i havnt decided exactly what i want to do for the gas tank...fue cell in the trunk or under the floor?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 01:52 PM~18144996
> *few things i been workin on
> stepside s10 shaved steps tails,gate,handles,3rd brakelight,reworked body lines,custom front bumper,reshaped fenders, angles bed walls,99 custom grille sectioned with corners cut off,and custom frame all ive done sofar...
> 
> ...


sick shit bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice s10 bro


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 04:52 PM~18144996
> *few things i been workin on
> stepside s10 shaved steps tails,gate,handles,3rd brakelight,reworked body lines,custom front bumper,reshaped fenders, angles bed walls,99 custom grille sectioned with corners cut off,and custom frame all ive done sofar...
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: u do some CRAZY ass work bro! the amount of fabrication in that dime and 60 is amazing!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 04:52 PM~18144996
> *few things i been workin on
> stepside s10 shaved steps tails,gate,handles,3rd brakelight,reworked body lines,custom front bumper,reshaped fenders, angles bed walls,99 custom grille sectioned with corners cut off,and custom frame all ive done sofar...
> 
> ...



Thats some serious work you puttin' in homie ! very nice , very nice indeed!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homies i got alot of time in all of them i hope to get them in primer soon and see where i stand as far as body work theres no mud sofar and id like to keep it that way lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

All looking good jake. I gotta get me one of those WRX kits


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks wes its a pretty nice kit


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 06:43 PM~18147124
> *thanks wes its a pretty nice kit
> *


i been thinkin bout gettin one, we have em at work but gonna wait an c if i can find one at the SD show :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

trunk fab work done...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up homie ur a hell of a good builder :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jake that is lookin better and better everytime bro..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys hope to get the firewall and front tubs done soon and ill post some more pics and im gonna try to get it and my 60 and stepside in primer


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

built a dash for the subaru and a cowl for the hood also did the firewall just need to do front tubs and then i hope to prime it tomarow to see how much body work it all needs


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

tubs complete ready for primer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: thats lookin sick Jake.................. primer always scares me, because you never know whats there till ya do :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 31 2010, 09:20 PM~18195770
> *tubs complete ready for primer
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats puttin' in work !


Great fab work homie !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys and yea im dreading what its gonna look like in primer to and im allready startin to regret building the floor inside the body not only will it be hard to get paint on its gonna be a pain in the ass to sand lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

No worries bro! Shits looking sikk! You're kicking ass on this!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks for the kind words...i got it and the stepside dime in primer today ill get pics before i start on the body work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro, that looks bad ass!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks james...heres pics of the subaru and the stepside in primer...the subaru doesnt nead as much work as i thought most of the gaps are closed and neads a few edges sanded but other than that its pretty good...








































s10 needs some spots filled on the bed and where i added styrene to the stock fenders...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great bro! I like the spots in the edges on the Subaru tub. Kinda makes it look like welds  since it is all fabbed up, they look like they belong! Nice work bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks good KY!! i did my dime for mini truckin with the floor done inside like that, so i already feel for you! :biggrin: what are you doing for a grill on the dime? :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Those are truly sic


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 1 2010, 08:25 PM~18201484
> *thanks james...heres pics of the subaru and the stepside in primer...the subaru doesnt nead as much work as i thought most of the gaps are closed and neads a few edges sanded but other than that its pretty good...
> 
> 
> ...


not really big on imports an stuff but that subaru is lookin sick!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 1 2010, 05:25 PM~18201484
> *thanks james...heres pics of the subaru and the stepside in primer...the subaru doesnt nead as much work as i thought most of the gaps are closed and neads a few edges sanded but other than that its pretty good...
> 
> 
> ...


sick work bro :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks for the comments guys still alot of work to do lol...
hock the dime grille is gonna use the custom 99 silveraldo headlights and bar and im gonna do mesh behind it maby with some photoetched flames to...
heres what the front looks like with the sectioned 99 grille


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice... that front end looks sick already on the Dime...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks james just trien to do something different with a s10 lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Lookin good jake, some creative ideas goin


----------



## MrW270 (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 1 2010, 08:30 PM~18202576
> *thanks for the comments guys still alot of work to do lol...
> hock the dime grille is gonna use the custom 99 silveraldo headlights and bar and im gonna do mesh behind it maby with some photoetched flames to...
> heres what the front looks like with the sectioned 99 grille
> ...


 looking tough man what color you gonna go with ?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys...im thinkin of going black on it maby even paint the wheels black since ive never murdered out a model yet lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 1 2010, 11:30 PM~18202576
> *thanks for the comments guys still alot of work to do lol...
> hock the dime grille is gonna use the custom 99 silveraldo headlights and bar and im gonna do mesh behind it maby with some photoetched flames to...
> heres what the front looks like with the sectioned 99 grille
> ...





this is sick jake!

the grill has a mustang grill look to it..................... sorta!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks jeff now that u mention it i can kinda see it...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

just sat here an went thru your whole thread an i think this is my favorite.. 
tonz of mods on everything an badd ass work in here ..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie now if i can just stop losing intrest in them after doing all the fab work lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 3 2010, 11:39 AM~18215883
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks bro it has a shitload of fab work in it and still neads a few things before i can get it in primer...im thinkin about choppin the windshield down some since i gotta redo the frame for it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bump for the Fam !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hope to get some shit done soon been on a builder block...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well now you can work on that Courier... Lucky bastard... wish I had one of those....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i havnt posted for awhile cause i havnt touched shit in awhile i tried to work on the courier but couldnt figure out wtf to do and i didnt wanna rush such an old kit...i was in the shop the other day and came across a stepside silvy that previously had the steps shaved but had the lights and tailgate glued on...i made a fullskin with light fillers attached to delete some seams and raised the fender tops some to lay on 24s....then i started the frame... the wheels are from a 5$ toy from walmart i think they are pretty sick lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea those rims are pretty sick... Damn Jake, that frame is wicked!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks bro...got some more work done to it went from mild to wild...like always lmao 
closed








open








this is whats hiding under the flip front


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro lookin good :0 . Gona have to bust out a truck build for nxt yr lol :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks bro i cant get away from trucks anytime i try to build a car it turns out like a truck lmao


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Jake that stepside is lookin killer... Nice!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks james i got more crazy plans for it so keep an eye out lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

hell yeah man thats amazing... 

your fab work blows me away... but i have some questions that by the looks of things you may know the answer to......

how do i go about raising dually fenders so that i can lay out on bigger rims?

and what do you use to cut out your styreene? your cuts seem so straight and how you want them... is it just with an extracto knife?

cheers homie and keep up the amazing work


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the way i raise dually and setside fenders is by a razor saw to get strait cuts then figure out where u need to raise it to then measure the gap and cut styrene to fit...only think i use to cut anything is with an xacto knife


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 9 2010, 09:10 PM~19286710
> *thanks bro...got some more work done to it went from mild to wild...like always lmao
> closed
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dont let this one go on the backburner too long bro.... I am dyin to see it in color already


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea it will be back after the dually build maby ill figure out exactly what to do as far as the paint sceme by then lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 10 2011, 12:45 AM~19552813
> *Dont let this one go on the backburner too long bro.... I am dyin to see it in color already
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Dec 12 2010, 06:28 PM~19310064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: This is some sick looking work bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Dec 12 2010, 06:28 PM~19310064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam homie ur shit is lookin good dog.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks for the compliments homies


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

here my dually and the stepside mocked up in primer both need work but this is with no putty...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 14 2011, 07:41 PM~19599957
> *here my dually and the stepside mocked up in primer both need work but this is with no putty...
> 
> 
> ...


Damm this is tight..


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

YOU GOT SOME SKILLS MAN. I LIKE ALL UR FABRICATION AND BODY WORK. JUST PLAIN SICK GREAT WORK


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks homie im gonna try to get atleast 3-4 finished this year that doesnt sound like alot but i finsihed one last year lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bump for the homie Jake...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

kykustoms said:


> thanks bro...got some more work done to it went from mild to wild...like always lmao
> closed
> 
> 
> ...


dig the chop top nice work bro...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks ricezart... thanks james damn been a year since posted in this thread... didnt get 3 done but i did get 2 done...heres pics
did this one in like 2 months...
































this one took several months...will be sending it to james


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Badass work Homie!That skull truck is sick,it's the first time I seen that 50 dually and it is fuckin awesome!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks man... i started it as a panel truck then decided it would make a cool limo so i made a bed for it out of styrene and modified 50 fenders


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

It's tight I'm glad youwent that direction with this build. Although a panel sounds pretty interesting.....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the main reason i didnt do it was because i would have had to change the roof in back to do doors and i like the 3 back windows lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

kykustoms said:


> thanks ricezart... thanks james damn been a year since posted in this thread... didnt get 3 done but i did get 2 done...heres pics
> did this one in like 2 months...
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ranger is now with its new owner darksidecustoms


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Krazy ish in here..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Where's the updates,bro?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Aye thanks again Jake! I can't wait to start workin on the Subaru...


----------

